# Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx88 - 08.04.2014 Update



## Armrot (11 Apr. 2014)




----------



## sachsen paule (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

geiles stück, ist das erste was mir dazu einfällt ^^


----------



## Knuff (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

Ach du lieber Himmel..... 

Wenn es einen Gott gibt, tauchen bald Aufnahmen von hinten auf.


----------



## DonEnrico (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

Ich will mehr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x34 (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

heiss, danke


----------



## Bombastic66 (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

omG, man stelle sich vor wie prachtvoll der Anblick von hinten ist...

:thx:

:WOW:


----------



## Armrot (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*



DonEnrico schrieb:


> Ich will mehr!!!!!!!!!!!



Bitteschön.


----------



## PaulPeter (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

Danke für die heiße Rihanna


----------



## DRAGO (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

Mal gut das die Jungs am Set diese Schlabberhosen anhaben !^^
Für wen oder was wurden die Foto´s gemacht ?


----------



## jom222 (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*

Super, danke!!!!


----------



## don coyote (11 Apr. 2014)

Und wo sind die Fotos von dem Fotografen, der hinter ihr stand?!?
Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## eywesstewat (11 Apr. 2014)

saftiger hintern  danke


----------



## Creek (11 Apr. 2014)

Absolute Traumfrau


----------



## eagleeye. (11 Apr. 2014)

*Danke für die speziellen Bilder...sehr appetitlich! 
Also der "Wasser-Körper-Anfeuchter" hier unten
hat definitiv den besten Job bei diesem Shooting 



 

ciao*


----------



## dertutor (11 Apr. 2014)

Hier wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## angel1970 (11 Apr. 2014)

:drip: WOW !!! :drip:


----------



## ich2008 (11 Apr. 2014)

Danke Rihanne für die schöne HECKANSICHT


----------



## Janschne62 (11 Apr. 2014)

Einfach nur Hammer die Frau, Danke dir!


----------



## Frango1 (11 Apr. 2014)

Wow nice.!!


----------



## schlitzkuh (11 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*



sachsen paule schrieb:


> geiles stück, ist das erste was mir dazu einfällt ^^



Kann mich dem nur anschließen! Super


----------



## hansi189 (11 Apr. 2014)

einfach nur geil


----------



## karkamal (11 Apr. 2014)

Heiße bilder.
Danke dafür.


----------



## knappi (11 Apr. 2014)

WOW einfach stark - da würde man doch glatt mal "hinter" ihr stehen )


----------



## weazel32 (11 Apr. 2014)

von hinten hats keine bilder??? daumen hoch für RiHa


----------



## 1991DK (11 Apr. 2014)

:drip: :thx: für die Bilder


----------



## mastercardschei (11 Apr. 2014)

wow einfach nur GEIL!!! HAmmer!!!


----------



## mc-hammer (11 Apr. 2014)

eine heisse maus, die möchte ich gerne von hinten...


----------



## zdaisse (12 Apr. 2014)

Wow,gigantisch,Danke!


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2014)

super geile Sau


----------



## Pararasi (12 Apr. 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## balu1982 (12 Apr. 2014)

WOW
wie gern wäre ich bei dem shooting dabei gewesen


----------



## eywesstewat (12 Apr. 2014)

tolle bilder!danke dafür!


----------



## Anonymus12 (12 Apr. 2014)

Rihanna hat einen sexy Po


----------



## brezebel (12 Apr. 2014)

ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen


----------



## stefi (12 Apr. 2014)

Der pure Wahnsinn!!! wo bekommt man den solche Bilder her...


----------



## Rumpelmucke (12 Apr. 2014)

Ich beneide die Typen, die ihr offensichtlich das Hirn rausge... fordert haben


----------



## duxtel (12 Apr. 2014)

Da würde ich gerne mehr von sehen


----------



## stuftuf (12 Apr. 2014)

so ein Luder


----------



## Blinkibill (13 Apr. 2014)

Schon einer die schönen Schatten an der Wand gesehen!? Lecker.


----------



## celebboard100 (13 Apr. 2014)

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon ob es gut aussieht oder nicht: Das ist einfach nur billig nuttig. Wenn eine Sängerin das braucht um in die Presse zu kommen, nein danke.


----------



## RondellB. (13 Apr. 2014)

Was ist denn daran billig und nuttig? Dass der Papparazzi etwas mehr Einblick erhascht hat und wir uns darüber freuen? Auf den fertigen Photos wird mit Sicherheit eben _nicht_ irgendetwas explizites zu sehen sein.
Und dass die Entertainment-Industrie heute aus mehr als guter Musik besteht, könnte Dir auch klar sein, wärst Du nicht ganz ab von der Welt. Und ob sie es "braucht", um in die Presse zu kommen, oder ob sie es macht, weil das das Produkt ist, das die Kunden wünschen, könnte man, so maße ich mir an zu behaupten, ebenfalls differenzieren. Aber nein, natürlich ist sie einfach nur eine Schlampe...


----------



## nida1969 (13 Apr. 2014)

Super, danke!!!!


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Apr. 2014)

celebboard100 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unabhängig davon ob es gut aussieht oder nicht: Das ist einfach nur billig nuttig. Wenn eine Sängerin das braucht um in die Presse zu kommen, nein danke.



Ganz meine Meinung.



> Und dass die Entertainment-Industrie heute aus mehr als guter Musik besteht, könnte Dir auch klar sein, wärst Du nicht ganz ab von der Welt. Und ob sie es "braucht", um in die Presse zu kommen, oder ob sie es macht, weil das das Produkt ist, das die Kunden wünschen, könnte man, so maße ich mir an zu behaupten, ebenfalls differenzieren. Aber nein, natürlich ist sie einfach nur eine Schlampe..



Was ein Quatsch. Schau dir mal Taylor Swift an. Erfolgreich ohne solche Bilder.


----------



## Hormoflor (13 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Rihanna unten ohne bei einem Photoshoot - HQx32 - 08.04.2014*



DRAGONAX schrieb:


> Für wen oder was wurden die Foto´s gemacht ?




Frage ich mich auch! Überall steht immer nur: für ein "französisches Magazin" ... aber nicht für welches!

Da muß die Informationsgesellschaft noch mal nachreichen!


----------



## otwist (13 Apr. 2014)

jetzt wird es aber zeit für ein homevideo


----------



## RhinoPopo (13 Apr. 2014)

Ist das wirklich unten völlig ohne? Sieht ein wenig wie Folien-Höschen aus.
Nach der Bräunung müsste sie wohl eine Weisse sein. Aber, Oh ja..


----------



## Shipoopi (15 Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön! Danke dafür


----------



## DeVan90 (15 Apr. 2014)

celebboard100 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unabhängig davon ob es gut aussieht oder nicht: Das ist einfach nur billig nuttig. Wenn eine Sängerin das braucht um in die Presse zu kommen, nein danke.




Die ewig gestrigen, sie gibt es auch im 21 Jahrhundert noch 

Wenigstens ist sie im Gespräch und ist kein niemand wie wir, für den sich die Welt einen Scheiss interessiert


----------



## tobacco (15 Apr. 2014)

nicht schlecht


----------



## fcb71031 (16 Apr. 2014)

Nicht schlecht die Bilder, wenn man bedenkt das der Paparazzi nur eine Hand frei hatte !!!!


----------



## spider70 (17 Apr. 2014)

Die Bilder sind der Hammer!
Mehr davon, aber von der anderen Seite!
Danke fürs teilen!


----------



## chefkoch100 (18 Apr. 2014)

die glücklichen.heiße bilder.


----------



## bloodhunter88 (18 Apr. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## winnie veghel (19 Apr. 2014)

Thanks a lot :thumbup:


----------



## brazilianjiu (19 Apr. 2014)

da würd ich auch gern mal hinten ran


----------



## terence (19 Apr. 2014)

Warum bin ich eigentlich nicht als weiße Reflektorwand auf die Welt gekommen?
Menno!
Fettes Thx für die Bilder.


----------



## lgflatron (20 Apr. 2014)

da hat wohl jmd nen Traumjob!


----------



## simba666 (20 Apr. 2014)

Danke für diese tollen Bilder


----------



## paul.dritter (21 Apr. 2014)

twerk it 

:thx:


----------



## Hormoflor (30 Apr. 2014)

Aha! Nun ist es also doch rausgekommen. 
Es ist das Lui magazine und der Fotograf war Mario Sorrenti.

... die Profis vom celebboard.net haben sie auch schon gefunden ... die Pix ... NICE!!!

Endlich können wir wieder ruhig schlafen ..... endlich wieder ein "Geheimnis" gelüftet!


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Apr. 2014)

Rihanna möchte gerne von hinten genommen werden.


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Apr. 2014)

Rihanna möchte gerne von hinten genommen werden.


----------



## Death Row (30 Apr. 2014)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Rihanna möchte gerne von hinten genommen werden.



Das ist doch ein offenes Geheimnis


----------



## dirtysouth (30 Apr. 2014)

Heilige Mutter Gottes :O


----------



## redbeard (30 Apr. 2014)

Das ist aber nicht nahtlos braun


----------

